

CrunchBase: Now With Maps, Advanced Search, Jobs, And Milestones - auston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/22/crunchbase-now-with-maps-advanced-search-jobs-and-milestones/

======
tectonic
My launching of <http://www.startupwarrior.com> got pretty shadowed by this,
but I think I have the better visualization.

------
auston
Now all we need is an API...

